# win 98 error 1157



## kakkapaska (Jun 4, 2007)

every time i start my computer there comes an message which says "cannot find import; DLL may be missing, corrupt, or wrong version
File "dbghelp.dll", error 1157". what should i have to do to it?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try Start > Run > type SFC and press Enter.

Let it scan for missing or corrupted files and replace them.

You will need the Win98 CD.

Zee


----------

